

'Inequality Is a Choice' - nkzednan
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/05/03/opinion/sunday/nicholas-kristof-inequality-is-a-choice.html

======
paulhauggis
Inequality in many instances is a series of poor life choices:

-Having children at an early age -Having children without the means to actually support them -Education not being stressed in the home. I know a few teachers in extremly poor areas and when the students leave the class room, their parent(s) and family work against anything positive that they might get from school.

From the article

"Every child should get a "child benefit" payment to keep kids out of poverty.

People can get more government assistance when you have more kids. How is
giving even more money (which isn't working) going to get anyone out of
poverty? We need to encourage people to have less kids if they can't afford
them, not more.

It's clear that the answer to "inequality" from this article is instead of
bringing more people out of poverty (IE: more education, earning a better job
through skills and getting a better life) the suggestion is to take money from
the people that earned it (65% taxes) and just give it to the poor. This will
only create more generations of people dependent on the government.

The top 1% pay ~50% of the federal taxes in the US.

The bottom 60 percent are expected to pay less than 2 percent of federal
income taxes.

[http://www.cnbc.com/id/102581780](http://www.cnbc.com/id/102581780)

